# ◄Paranormal Investigator for Hire!►



## Slythe Nightmoon (Mar 11, 2018)

Need help explaining an encounter? I can help you with:

•Tell you if it's paranormal or scientific

•Tell you what it is or could be

•Tell you if it's hostile, and what to do if you see it again

•And tell you how to understand it.

You can also check out my (Incomplete) writing "§A Guide to Semifictional Creatures§"


----------

